# Driver helps himself to $100 tip



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/wom...a-5-star-review-on-her-account-192723322.html


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/wom...a-5-star-review-on-her-account-192723322.html


How many times has that worked for him? ?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

only $100?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

And why not?
As the old saying goes: “If you have to ask first, you’ll never be any good at it” :cools: 
In any case, Uber has been helping themselves to other people’s money since its inception.
“Do, or be done”.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Someone left their phone in my car once. I found it about 1/4 mile after dropping the pax off. I picked it up and it was on the tip screen. I was so tempted to give myself a tip, and the elusive 2 star rating that I'm still waiting for.
Instead, I drove back and the woman was standing right where I dropped her off.
Of course, no tip.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> only $100?


You cannot tip more than double the fare actually


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> You cannot tip more than double the fare actually


boober


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> You cannot tip more than double the fare actually


the fare was $54,so there's double the fare


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

$100 manual tip but no Badges or comments?

He could have at least tried to make it legit looking.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I may or may not have done something similar.
But it was just $5 on a minimum fare.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> You cannot tip more than double the fare actually


----------------------
Not true with Lyft. I had a $12.00 fare and she tipped me $33.00


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------------
> Not true with Lyft. I had a $12.00 fare and she tipped me $33.00


You got $12?

If her fare was $20, then $33 is less than double.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/wom...a-5-star-review-on-her-account-192723322.html


The poor guy is gone, but his legacy will perdure. Everybody to correct those paths!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> ----------------------
> Not true with Lyft. I had a $12.00 fare and she tipped me $33.00


Driver in the article was an uber driver


----------



## MemphisDave (May 5, 2016)

That kind of thing makes us all look bad. Karma will bite him /her back for that sort of thing. In the meantime, those of us who are honest pay the price.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MemphisDave said:


> That kind of thing makes us all look bad. Karma will bite him /her back for that sort of thing. In the meantime, those of us who are honest pay the price.


Wait... 
Karma will get him but honest people will pay the price?

If you're gonna believe in fairy tales at least be consistent 
Your karma is not very good according to you.


----------



## MemphisDave (May 5, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Wait...
> Karma will get him but honest people will pay the price?
> 
> If you're gonna believe in fairy tales at least be consistent
> Your karma is not very good according to you.


I don't follow your logic, Cableguynoe. I was simply writing that is like stealing $100 from someone. It makes rideshare drivers as a whole look bad when one decides to step out of line like that. I may not have been clear in what I was saying.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> And why not?
> As the old saying goes: "If you have to ask first, you'll never be any good at it" :cools:
> In any case, Uber has been helping themselves to other people's money since its inception.
> "Do, or be done".


" SURGE TIP " !



Cableguynoe said:


> Wait...
> Karma will get him but honest people will pay the price?
> 
> If you're gonna believe in fairy tales at least be consistent
> Your karma is not very good according to you.


KARMA SEEMS TO HAVE BAD JUDGEMENT.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Reminder:
BEING relegated in society to the level of Uber driver
IS the result of bad karma from another corner of your lives.

The good news: better to rule in hell than serve in heaven ✔
ie. Ur car, ur rules for pennies a mile

?The quintessential Living Hell ?


----------



## MemphisDave (May 5, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> " SURGE TIP " !
> 
> 
> KARMA SEEMS TO HAVE BAD JUDGEMENT.


It's not my place to judge. Let your conscious be your guide. If misdimeanor theft is considered OK in your book, that's between you and your pax or you and Uber.


----------

